# hilfe geht das !!??



## mägi (8. Feb. 2012)

]hallo liebe miniteichfreunde,

diese terracottatröge hab ich letzte woche geerbt. kann ich  diese schönen dinger in drei miniteiche umwandeln? 
ich brauche hilfe.

die innenmasse: l 90 cm. b36 cm. h40 cm.
liebe grüsse aus der schweiz  mägi.


----------



## Zacky (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hi.

Wie dick sind denn die Wände und der Boden? Nicht das sie Dir bei anstehenden Wasserdruck und Pflanzsubstrat zerbersten!?  Wäre schade drum! Würde ich evtl. einen Probelauf mit Wasser machen. Und wenn das funktioniert und hält, die Behälter nochmals abdichten oder mit Folie auskleiden. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Dinger dann winterstabil bleiben.


----------



## mägi (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

guten abend zacky,

war grad messen. boden und wände sind 3 cm dick.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz mägi.


----------



## Zacky (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hi Mägi
3 cm klingt schon ganz gut. Wie sieht es so allgemein mit dem Boden aus!? Ist der Trog durchgängig auf dem Boden liegend oder hat der sozusagen Füße drunter!? Also ich würde Dir empfehlen, das mal im Frühjahr / Sommer mit Wasser zu testen. Nach und nach befüllen und wenn du das Gefühl hast, das hält, dann als Sommerteich bauen. Im Winter kraucht Dir der Frost bestimmt in klitze-kleine Ritzen rein und lässt die Tröge vielleicht bersten.

Ansonsten ist das bestimmt ein schöner Blickfang. Nur die Frage, wohin damit im Winter!? Stimmts!?

Wenn du die Tröge auf der Terrasse unter einem Dach zu stehen haben kannst, dann würde ich unten einen Ablasshahn einarbeiten um das Wasser für den Winter abzulassen. Vielleicht geht das dann ja! Nur so eine Idee, bin nun nicht vom Fach, was Terracotta angeht. Habe aber leider selber erleben müssen, wie mir zwei größere Töpfe im Frost kaputt gegangen sind. Vielleicht muss man sie tatsächlich von außen auch lackieren oder so, um sie gegen Wasser von außen beständiger zu machen. Innen mit Folie und gut, denke ich!


----------



## Nikolai (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo mägi,

im Winter  würden diese, mit Wasser gefüllt, bei Frost unweigerlich bersten. Terrakotta ist auch Wasserdurchlässig. Du müßtest also mit stätigem Wasserverlust rechnen. Zumeist sind im Bodenbereich auch Löcher angebracht, die ebenfalls wasserdicht verschlossen werden müßten.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## axel (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo mägie

Ich denk schon das Du daraus Miniteiche machen kannst .
Ich würd die Behälter mit Styrodur Platten füllen so das nur noch 30 - 50 cm bis zum oberen Rand bleiben . Dann eine Teichfolie rein . 0,5 mm Stärke reichen . 
Die Folie würd ich , wie bei anderen Teichen auch, an den Rändern erst nach einiger Zeit zurechtschneiden falls sich das Ganze noch mit der Zeit setzt. 
Die restlichen 30 - 50 cm füllst Du dann mir Substrat und Wasserpflanzen und Wasser.
 Fische würd ich aber nicht hinein setzen. 
Terakotta sollte keinen Kontakt mit dem Wasser haben deswegen die Folie.
Kannst Du die Behälter im Winter abdecken ?
Bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis 
Die Styrodurplatten weil sie Leicht Druckfest und eine geringe Wasseraufnahme haben.

lg 
axel


----------



## mägi (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

guten abend axel,


danke für deine antwort. mit styrodurplatten (nicht styropor?) auskleiden auf alle vier  seiten!?

dann folie und wasser!? im winter abdecken kein problem wenn du mir sagst womit.die töpfe stehen unter dach.

liebe grüsse  mägi.


----------



## Eugen (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hi Mägi,
also mit Styrodur auskleiden und Folie rein sieht einfach bescheuert aus.
Ausserdem hast du dann nimmer viel Platz im Trog,der ja eh nur gut 100 l fasst.
Zwengs Dichtigkeit würde ich die Tröge bis zur Wasserlinie innen mit Silolack oä. ausstreichen.
Im Winter das Wasser raus und die Pflanzen  in einer Mörtelwanne zwischenlagern.
Im Frühjahr immer wieder neu anlegen bzw gestalten.
(Was du wahrscheinlich eh machen wirst  )


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

 Glaub dem Eugen, Mägi, das ist nämlich unser "Grandmaster of Mini-Ponds"!


----------



## mägi (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

guten morgen eugen,

danke für deinen tipp. nein, bescheuerte tröge, möchte ich nicht.

dann werde ich mich mal über silolack schlaumachen.

auch an dich christine, ein dankeschön.ich glaube eugen!.

alles  was frau nicht weiss sollte ein mann wissen.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz. mägi.


----------



## Eugen (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hoi Mägi,

dieser Silolack is nix anderes wie diese "flüssige Folie", nur billiger.
3-4 dünne Schichten auftragen. 1xdick ergibt Blasen,wie auch das Streichen in der Sonne.
Der Auftrieb von Styropor/-dur ist so stark,dass du die Teile ganz schön beschweren mußt.
Ausserdem nützt es bei strengen Wintern eh nicht viel,das Wasser friert eh ganz durch.
LG
Eugen,der das alles bereits praktiziert hat.


----------



## mägi (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

hallo eugen,

ich habe soeben deinen beitrag vom3.9.2009 gelesen und ausgedruckt. super, da steht ja alles genau beschrieben. die flache plastikwanne mit den löcher kommt mit dem boden nach oben??? habe ich das richtig verstanden?

kann ich alle pflanzen mit den töpfen oder körben ins substrat setzen? so kann ich im herbst alle sicher in die winterwanne umsetzen. 

ich warte auf den frühling und dann gehts los!

liebe grüsse  mägi.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo Mägi,

vielleicht passt zufällig ein Mörtelkübel rein? 
Dann hättest Du alle Probleme recht einfach gelöst.

Wenn links und rechts noch ein wenig Platz sein sollte kannst Du es es ja mit Kies auffüllen, sodas man die Mörtelkiste nicht mehr sieht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mägi (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

hallo thomas,

danke für deine anregung.
gute idee!

nächste woche werde  ich mal in verschiedenen bauhäusern umsehen mit notizblock und metermass. 

schöns wochenende  mägi.


----------



## Piddel (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*



mägi schrieb:


> ich warte auf den frühling und dann gehts los!



 ....gutes Gelingen ! Und Bilder nicht vergessen - bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis...

LG Peter


----------



## mägi (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

hallo peter , piddel, alf?

ich werde das mit bildern dokumentieren. so könnt ihr mich sofor: auf meine fehler anschreiben.

grüessli us de schwiz.  mägi.


----------



## Eugen (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hoi Mägi
die Kiste diente nur dazu,weniger Substrat einbringen zu müssen.
Du kannst auch mit Steinen uam. "unterfüttern"
Bei den Ausmaßen deiner Tröge wird das aber wohl gar nicht nötig sein.
Hängt halt von den Pflanzen ab.
Die Suche nach Mörtelwannen kannst dir sparen.
Die haben ganz andere Maße als deine Tröge.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo Mägi, hallo Eugen,

so könnte ich mir das vorstellen:

 

mal fix gekritzelt

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo Mägi,
Die Idee von Thomas gefällt mir recht gut.
Ich habe viele Mörtelwannen daheim - wegen meiner Fischaufzucht.
Ich habe mehrere mit den Maßen L x B x H  70 x 40 x 30, die gibt es für ich glaube 5,99 €
im Baumarkt bei uns. Diese Wanne wird mit 65 L angegeben.
Ich habe auch noch eine etwas größere Wanne mit 90 L, diese hat die Maße 85 x 45 x 30.
Da könntest Du mit relativ wenig zeitlichem und finanziellem Aufwand einen ganz guten
Erfolg erzielen. Allerdings käme das für mich auch nur in den Sommermonaten in Frage.
Ansonsten bliebe halt nur eine Folie übrig.

LG Markus


----------



## Eugen (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hoi Mädels,
wo bleibt denn eure Lesekompetenz !
Die Tröge von Mägi sind 36cm breit !!!
Zieht den Wulst einer Mörtelwanne ab,so darf die max 30cm breit sein.

@Thomas: Ich da kein Problem mit meiner Vorstellungskraft. 
Gezeichnet ist sowas schnell.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo Eugen,
ups - wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil - da hab ich mich aber sauber verlesen.
Da hab ich h und b vertauscht - peinlich für einen Handwerker - aber einfach zu schnell 
drüber gelesen.
Aber trotzdem die 65 L Wanne hat innen eine Breite von 34 cm und einen jeweils 3 cm
breiten Wulst, also wenn man den abschneidet dann ginge diese schon rein.
Ansonsten doch Folie verwenden.

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich denke schon, das man auch eine größere Mörtelkiste reinbekommt. 
Wichtig ist dabei das Maß des Bodens. (Ich habe die Maße nicht im Kopf...)

Wenn man den Rand oben abschneidet, verliert die Kiste ihre Stabilität. Mit ein wenig Gewalt sollte man Sie in die Form des Troges pressen können. Evtl. muß man mit der Heißluftpistole nachhelfen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## lollo (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Hallo,

mal etwas zur Mörtelwanne bei Frost.
Ich habe eine mit 65 Liter, in der ich Ableger von Pflanzen vorziehe. Befüllt ist sie mit ca. 8 cm Sand, und darüber ca. 15 cm. Wasser.
Dieses ist bei den jetzt herrschenden Temperaturen natürlich ganz durch gefroren, und ziemlich verformt, vor allen der Boden ist ballig geworden. Dieses sollte man(n) und auch Frau berücksichtigen.


----------



## mägi (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

hallo an alle,

ich werde mir das noch ganz gut überlegen.

doch nur mit sommerpflanzen ?

aber ein miniteich würde mir schon besser gefallen

oder könnte das mit __ moorpflanzen gehen? im winter in der pergola mit folienzelt?

grüsse aus der schweiz von der unschlüssigen mägi.


----------



## mägi (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

hallo peter,
wie versprochen. hier die bilder 1. versuch meines miniteiches.

ich habe schlabbertöpfe gekauft.das runde muss ins eckige!!!!


  probelauf.das runde wird eckig.!!!!!!

  bepflanzt und langsam mit wasser aufgefüllt.

 der stand heute!! alles etwas gewachsen.das wetter war bis gestern noch sehr frisch.

 __ igelkolben,tannenwedel,__ froschlöffel,kleiner __ rohrkolben

 zebrabinse, __ wasserminze,tannenwedel,igelkolben.


----------



## mägi (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

guten morgen an alle,

  so, langsam kommen die pflanzen 


                                           heute sonnig und warm 

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz.   mägi.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

Geniale Idee mit den Schlabbertöpfen, nur ob der Mini das auch im Winter mitmacht ? 
Oder kannst Du den dann Frostfrei stellen ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## mägi (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: hilfe geht das !!??*

guten morgen wuzzel,

danke für dein lob.  die pflanzen werden  im winter umquartiert mit schlabbertopf .und erst im frühjahr wieder in den terracottatrog kommen. wenn das alles klappt ,werden die andern zwei auch noch bepflanzt.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz


----------

